# First Haunt - Graveyard/Pumpkin Patch



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is my first year setting up a haunt. I pretty much just took pointers from others on the web and ran with them.

It was a lot of fun (and work!) and I think I might actually have some creative ideas of my own for next year.

What I learned:
1. Get started in January!
2. Expect kids to break things.
3. Expect things to stop working on the morning of the 31st.
4. Remember its all in fun.

Pictures here (with some from the related birthday party).

http://picasaweb.google.com/javamike9/Halloween#slideshow


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really like your columns/gargoyles - they look great.


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks!

Gotta give credit where it is due...

Although we deviated a little, the initial idea came from here:

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Fencing/fencol_FenceColumns.html

The columns were very useful for hiding speakers, and I plan to use them to house other equipment next year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, you did a lot for a first-timer.

Looks great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a big bunch of FUN...nice job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a great cemetery! Was it open for the tots or just for the party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a lot for your 1st haunt. Way to go!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good
do you have a closeup of your bat like things hanging on that porch?
Nice columns and gargoyles..
you have a lot of space to work with too..cool


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

NickG said:


> that's a great cemetery! Was it open for the tots or just for the party?


Well, as someone noted below, we have a lot of room. We have never had a trick or treater at our house, so while we would welcome the tots, they have yet to come by.

Next year I plan on letting the "neighborhood" know that they are welcome to drop by, and I hope to entice some folks from a bit farther to come by as well.


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lilly said:


> looks good
> do you have a closeup of your bat like things hanging on that porch?
> Nice columns and gargoyles..
> you have a lot of space to work with too..cool


Here is a larger picture of one. My wife made these with chicken wire, some gauze fabric, and a pair of Peepin peepers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devil Man sure looked like he was having a good time


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Devil Man sure looked like he was having a good time


That would be me


----------

